# mi fa nera



## betulina

Ciao,

Non capisco questa espressione. È una ragazza di Roma che è uscita con le sue amiche ma adesso deve andarsene e dice:

"Vado a casa. Domani ho l'interrogazione, sennò *mi fa nera*. Devo recuperare il 5 e mezzo."

Non so se vuol dire che le prenderà da qualcuno oppure se "lo tiene negro" o...

Grazie per l'aiuto!


----------



## kolya97

Vuole dire che le prendera’ (probabilmente dalla madre o il padre)... a mio avviso.


----------



## irene.acler

No, no significa que "le prenderà", sino que la profesora o el profesor van a ponerle una mala nota otra vez (después del 5 y medio) si no estudia.


----------



## BolleBlu

irene.acler said:


> No, no significa que "le prenderà", sino que la profesora o el profesor van a ponerle una mala nota otra vez (después del 5 y medio) si no estudia.



Sì è questo... significa che se non studia l'interrogazione rischia di andarle male di nuovo...


----------



## betulina

Perfetto, grazie mille a tutti!!


----------



## traduttrice

En ARGENTINA, se dice "...sino, me hace de goma!"


----------



## irene.acler

Yo también he encontrado "hacer papilla a alguien". Se utiliza a menudo esta expresión?


----------



## traduttrice

irene.acler said:


> Yo también he encontrado "hacer papilla a alguien". Se utiliza a menudo esta expresión?


Sí, acá no tanto, pero se usa...


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, gracias.


----------



## betulina

Hola, Irene!

Pero esto de "hacer papilla a alguien" sería lo que no significa aquí "mi fa nera", no? "Hacer papilla a alguien" para mí significa pegar a alguien haciéndole daño. 

Aquí yo no la oigo mucho, pero se puede utilizar y se entiende bien.

Saludos.


----------



## irene.acler

Eh, eso quería saber yo!
He encontrado en el diccionario "hacer papilla" como traducción de "far nero/a", y por lo tanto pregunté si el sentido es lo mismo.
Pero la expresión italiana no implica pegar a alguien.


----------



## yaya.mx

"far nero qualcuno" no quiere decir también pegarle.. Yo tenía entendido que sí.. no?


----------



## betulina

Sí, es lo que me pasó a mí. Encontré algo de pegar y no me cuadraba en el contexto. Entonces, "far nero" no tiene que nada que ver con pegar? Para mí "hacer papilla a alguien" sólo quiere decir esto. 

Gracias!


----------



## yaya.mx

Creo que en la pregunta original el sentido es más como, me regaña.. Aunque no es la traducción correcta creo que sería esa la idea..


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, para mí "fare nero" no implica pegar a alguien.
A ver qué dicen los otros..


----------



## flljob

Hacer papilla a alguien no necesariamente implica pegarle. Se puede decir:_En el examen me hicieron papilla_, o también _En el examen me hicieron picadillo_.


----------



## betulina

También tienes razón, flljob, sí. Gracias!


----------



## irene.acler

Entonces "hacer papilla" corresponde exactamente a la expresión italiana.


----------



## betulina

Pues supongo que sí, Irene. Perdona el mareo de una cosa a la otra!


----------



## irene.acler

No te preocupes!


----------

